# Difference between MB Trading and MM trading?



## Steve_QS (14 July 2008)

Can someone please highlight to me the differences between the two?
secondly what are the best brokers to demo trade on for the two types MB/MM?


----------



## tayser (14 July 2008)

MB Trading is an ECN broker where trades are being executed on markets made by banks & everything else which provides liquidity to them.  You also have the ability to execute trades with other people on the network.  

Market Makers are markets that are made by the brokers themselves (they take the other side of your trade) and they in turn hedge their positions against you via their own means (they most lilkely have traders sitting on other ECNs like Currenex etc).


----------



## efx_justin (15 August 2008)

tayser said:


> MB Trading is an ECN broker where trades are being executed on markets made by banks & everything else which provides liquidity to them.  You also have the ability to execute trades with other people on the network.
> 
> Market Makers are markets that are made by the brokers themselves (they take the other side of your trade) and they in turn hedge their positions against you via their own means (they most lilkely have traders sitting on other ECNs like Currenex etc).




That about sums it up, thanks Tayser.


----------

